# A Question About Canon Canada Online Repair Tracking & Approval System



## Gene B (Jul 2, 2001)

Has anyone had experience with Canon Canada Online Repair Tracking & Approval System?
https://repair.canon.ca/euo/repairOnlineStep1?m=euoHomeStep1&itemcode=2200656&lang=en

I have an out of warranty zoom lens with a stuck zoom mechanism and I wish to send it to Canon for repair.

I've filled out steps one and two, but I didn't fill out step three where credit card information was required. 

The reason I didn't do that step was because I have no idea what I’m getting myself into. I've searched their site to try and find an explanation as to what occurs after step three, but have been unable to locate any info about the entire procedure.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

uh.. i'd say try calling Canon about this. 

A search on their repair centers for your city returned this..
CANON CANADA INC.
SHIP TO: 6390 Dixie Road Mississauga, Ontario L5T 1P7 
(905)795-2005


----------



## Snarkum (Nov 24, 2012)

Gene:

Call Canon Canada first and then if the awnser is satisfactory and they are able to repair the
lense, then take it to the service facility; suggest you not ride the motorcycle as Toronto traffic can be just a wee bit dangerous.
Not being a Canon owner can't comment directly on their service however friends who
do own and have had product serviced were happy.. All went well and the estimate for their camera was accurate; albeit slow in coming.


----------

